# Low Budget Track Bed



## 67flh (Feb 28, 2020)

First I decided how I wanted my track laid out, made sure everything fit. I then cleared the top and put down a coat of light brown paint. Next I laid out all my track and switches and outlined them in blue tape. I then covered all the areas that the track did not cover. I used rattle can textured paint (grey) to paint the road bed. In the end I used a sponge and put down some green paint to simulate vegetation. My apologies for how these pics are spaced out.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Ok, not a bad job. Certainly a quickmway to get an attractive surface for your layout.

But that's not really what we're referring to when we talk about road or track bed. Typically, we mean a softer material between the track and the hard table top which helps to deaden sound and give the track a realistically raised profile.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You do know that when you enter your inside loop then run back out to the outside loop, there is no way to get back into the inside loop besides backing in?

I don't know, maybe you want it that way?:dunno:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Never mind, I see your other picture shows that you can.
The above pictures don't really show that far side like this picture,









Edit, 
Studying the above picture it looks like you can only run in one direction on the outside loop.
There is no way I see that you can reverse the train to run the other way?
The locomotive on the outside loop is limited in just running in that direction.
So where the passenger cars are backed in now you would have to push them in instead of backing them in.
Am I missing something?


----------



## 67flh (Feb 28, 2020)

CTValleyRR said:


> Ok, not a bad job. Certainly a quickmway to get an attractive surface for your layout.
> 
> But that's not really what we're referring to when we talk about road or track bed. Typically, we mean a softer material between the track and the hard table top which helps to deaden sound and give the track a realistically raised profile.


I completely appreciate what you are saying, the tracks are not setting on wood but on a bed of I think its called homosote??? My take is that in the good old days it was plywood and a circle of track. This was just my way to give the appearance of ballast laid down. I should have mentioned the homosote.


----------



## 67flh (Feb 28, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> Never mind, I see your other picture shows that you can.
> The above pictures don't really show that far side like this picture,
> 
> View attachment 528436
> ...


Now that you mention I am confused  .


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

67flh said:


> Now that you mention I am confused  .


I had a layout too and someone pointed that out...
so we looked at it and figured out what to do.
you have some of the parts, and close to doing what they are saying..

if you took the turnout where the yellow tanker is and moved it to the right where my line is... 
add a + in the middle... then you need one more turnout at the other side (and on a straight vs the turn)..





you could have it where you can turn the train around...


my thread shows some good examples of people pointing me in that direction and where i have gone.. well on paper/screen.. havent built it yet... due time... :smilie_daumenpos:

https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=187908


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

67flh said:


> Now that you mention I am confused  .


Maybe you don't want a way to reverse the train while running?
The black locomotive, take your finger and ride around your tracks in that direction.
Go into the inside rail and go around, and around.
Now when you come back out to the outside loop you will be going the same way you started.

There is no way to come out of the inside loop and go the opposite way.

Another switch or two would solve that.

Now turn that black locomotive around ( with your hand) to go the other way, then ride around,then go to the inside loop. Go around and around when you come back out to the main line you will be going the same direction started.

There is no way to change directions. Either way that you start out. You are stuck going that one direction.

Unless you pick the train up and turn it around with your hand.
Maybe you don't want to reverse?
You understand?

Check out Riggzy's' thread I told him the same thing.
He has pictures in there showing how it got taken care of.
https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=187908


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

67flh said:


> I completely appreciate what you are saying, the tracks are not setting on wood but on a bed of I think its called homosote??? My take is that in the good old days it was plywood and a circle of track. This was just my way to give the appearance of ballast laid down. I should have mentioned the homosote.


Yes, I see the texture, but not the profile. Normally, the track would be elevated slightly above the surrounding terrain to facilitate drainage. The actual material of the base (subroadbed) and the roadbed is immaterial.

But that's nit picking. Nice effect.


----------

